# Yellowfin 17 Skiff



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I been afraid to ask.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Yellowfin-17-Skiff-not-a-Hewes,hells-bay,pathfinder,chaos,maveric-93762048


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I actually thought that it would be more than that. How would you compare that to a maverick hpx or one hell's bay models.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Rather put the money in a 5 yr cd at 5.25%
and pay a guide to take me out.

Then I'd get a 18' flatbottom aluminum jonboat with a 15 hp for fun.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

haha...that sounds like a good idea. For the type of fishing that I do theres not much that my 15' Jon boat can't do that I need.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When you get right down to the basics, the purpose of a boat
is to float. The larger the area the load is spread across
the shallower you can go. Nothing floats any shallower than
a big boxy recycled beercan. No worries about paint, scratches
dings. Lots of room, low horsepower needs, good fuel mileage.
Easy to trailer and launch. Easy to maintain and repair.
At the end of the hulls lifespan it can be recycled and turned
back into a brand new boat. Try doing that with fiberglass, kevlar
epoxy, vinylester resin.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow $40K for a flats boat in this economy is nuts. All I can say is I'm more than happy with my $6k Gheenoe and I still have money left over for tackle.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Wow $40K for a flats boat in this economy is nuts. .


Used!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

that yellowfin is one sexy boat....but 5" of water is a bit of a stretch. I am with you Mr. Snook on the price tag thing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

5" draft...nowhere on the website does it define when or how
that 5" draft was measured. So offering an educated guess
I'd say that draft is a bare hull, no motor...no fuel...no people.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I'd say that draft is a bare hull, no motor...no fuel...no people.


No hatches, no hardware.... There are some mfg's out there who put the details in tiny tiny font on the website. And yes, some do measure the draft with nothing but the hull / hull-liner combo.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

how can they get away with saying that it will run in 4" of water? that to me almost seems criminal, cuz you know some guy might actually try it. 

She sure is pretty though


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> how can they get away with saying that it will run in 4" of water? that to me almost seems criminal, cuz you know some guy might actually try it.
> 
> She sure is pretty though


I agree. All sales people should be locked up. ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

17ft yellowfin flats boat mean nothing to me but a boat that can float and take us fishing. I don't need to spend $40,000 dollars for just going fishing and showing off. That's totally waste of money.

I'm picking up a 08' G3 1544 rivited jonboat and make a project out of her for shallow gulf fishing. I got it for $1200 bucks that can float shallower, run skinner, fishable and just for fun compared I'm picking up a small rock and throw at 40k boat then make a mark on it and they will go freakin nuts!!!! Just plain stupid for 17ft 40k boat.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm picking up a 08' G3 1544 rivited jonboat and make a project out of her for shallow gulf fishing.  I got it for $1200 bucks that can float shallower, run skinner, 

Just think of all the BEER someone had to drink to make that boat.....


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Realistically the 17 Yellowfin can be had "slightly used" fort in the 'low thirties".

If you don't understand the price tag, then you need to pay attention to the detail as well as the fit and finish. It's much better IMHO than any HB (pre 05) demanding the same $$$.

The designer already had a well known boat under his belt and from what I understand, had a had time making a living with them. So I assume he priced these at a point where it was worth it for him to build. After all, the 17 is the baby of the family. 

Just my .00000000000000000000002 sense


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Realistically the 17 Yellowfin can be had "slightly used" fort in the 'low thirties".
> 
> If you don't understand the price tag, then you need to pay attention to the detail as well as the fit and finish.  It's much better IMHO than any HB (pre 05) demanding the same $$$.
> 
> ...


I agree and understand the price tag, quality and finish but I will be worry to death to put a scrape on 17YF from any hazard objects.  Jonboats and Gheenoes are worry-free boat and I can run it and fish all over for the price tag ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

> > Realistically the 17 Yellowfin can be had "slightly used" fort in the 'low thirties".
> >
> > If you don't understand the price tag, then you need to pay attention to the detail as well as the fit and finish. It's much better IMHO than any HB (pre 05) demanding the same $$$.
> >
> ...


Then obviously, it's not the right boat for you.


----------

